# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Changing bar and line direction

## jafeth_b18

Hello all,
I have attached a chart on which the bars are shown vertical and the line (being a target line) horizontal. I want to switch directions of the these (bars horizontal, line vertical). The percentage values should be shown on the bottom, the individual bar labels left of the y axis. Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## MrShorty

Not sure what you have tried. Where you currently have a combination column + line chart, it sounds like you now want a bar + line (xy scatter) combination chart. Here's a tutorial that talks about building a bar + scatter combination chart: https://peltiertech.com/bar-line-xy-...hart-in-excel/

----------


## jafeth_b18

For some reason I can't get the red line to appear vertical, any input on how I can get it to change from horizontal to vertical?

----------


## KOKOSEK

Something like this:

Capture.JPG

----------

